# Galaxy GT 730 DDR5 1GB for 4.7k



## RON28 (Jul 21, 2014)

How is this graphic to play games at medium settings? Though I couldn't find the review of this card on Internet, is it a good buy from the price point of view?

Galaxy NVIDIA GeForce GT 730 GC 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Galaxy: Flipkart.com


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

its a bad friggin card at any price point. Don't take it if someone gives you for free.


----------

